# orkut query ?



## bajaj151 (Aug 9, 2007)

I know my friend orkut id.....but how can I search his profile on orkut ?


----------



## slugger (Aug 9, 2007)

first wud b 2 search 4 his name+surname and c wat turns up

if u have ne common friends u mite wan2 check out his friendslist and c if he is listed, ask him/her if d friend u lookin 4 is in his/her list or not, or ask if he/she nos wat his online name is 2 search

u cud also search d communities common 2 both of u 2 c if hes listed or not


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 10, 2007)

I just know his orkut id....dats it...no communities...no common friends....


----------



## iMav (Aug 10, 2007)

his hai ki her  well ur best shot is tryin the school/college or locality and yeah use the name surname and location all three together


----------



## slugger (Aug 10, 2007)

bajaj151 said:
			
		

> I just know his orkut id....dats it...no communities...no common friends....


_id matlab login-walla ya _ d name he uses on his profile?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 10, 2007)

By ID you must be knowing the E-mail ID which he/she is using for orkut account.
Open ur orkut account-->>friends-->>invite a friend to orkut
There fill the name(anything)..and E-mail ID which ur friend is using for orku account.

click on "send invite"-->>U will get a message from orkut that 
"//We found an existing user with the email address "your friend E-mail ID"://".

And you have caught ur friend on orkut.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 10, 2007)

do you have a orkut account.. i was too searching for a friend sometime back. so posted the name surname and location.. example : Hilary duff LA 

so you will get the list of people.. in that see the friend and ask the person if he/she is whom you are looking for..


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 11, 2007)

searching through id ....not working....


----------



## satyamy (Aug 11, 2007)

bajaj151 said:
			
		

> searching through id ....not working....


if possible let us know the id so we can personally search it


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 11, 2007)

@ satyamy

sorry...i cant....hope u dont mind.....


----------



## iMav (Aug 12, 2007)

@ satynamy: nice try


----------



## devilzdad (Aug 12, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> @ satynamy: nice try






@bajaj151: dude the best thing to do is to search in the community of his school or college or in his friends list......


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 12, 2007)

why dont U try my method posted above??


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 12, 2007)

@ ravi...

I havent recieved any mail yet from orkut after i send invite.....


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 12, 2007)

bajaj151 said:
			
		

> @ ravi...
> 
> I havent recieved any mail yet from orkut after i send invite.....


you will not received any mail from orkut.You will find your friends orkut account that time only.


----------



## slugger (Aug 13, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> if u know the id then y dont u visit the profile itself .............
> 
> u will get what u want ..........



actually just noing 1 id is not enuff sins 1 can change d id [name dat appears in profile] easily

like this friend of mine who changes his id depending on his stae of mind every other day

@bajaj151
sinc d chic nos dat u no her id [old 1] shes changed it so dat u can never find her


----------

